# The Sun of Chedorlaomer



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 17, 2010)

This RP is based on an original concept , which is based on many existing Shoune series' premise .

Most of the information may be found here

Otaku Nations

There is a wiki currently under costruction .

*Rules*

No Spammng . No godmoding . Only the GM is allowed to decide fights unless the conclusion has been previously established . No controling someone else's character without permission . Note that more then 14 days of unanounced inactivity may lead to the GM taking temporary control over your character or temporarily asinging them to someone else . In specific situations a 3 days unauthorised absence is enough for the GM to take an intervention , however  it must be one that does not outright conclude a fight , for example the fight being interupted and the character moving to safety . This is to be used only if major stalling for other players is the result .

Furthermore everyone participating is hereby ordered to have fun


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 18, 2010)

I want to have fun.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 19, 2010)

Time . It twists and turns . What we percieve as being elementary depends on chance . Empire's crawl out of caves where their chiefs were feasting on mamoths .

Listen then , and see a world at war......

----------------

Time : 3892 after the foundation of the Empire/1890 AD .

Location : A small house at the east of New Anglia .

A very large man is standing at the window of his house . He has a flat , fish like nose and two braids of hair sticking out of his head . He is 222 cm tall and the width of three men , all muscle . His name is Rogvolod Belzsky and he is waiting for his pupil .

Suddenly there is a sound from the door.....


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 19, 2010)

Rogvolod Belzsky approached the entrance of his house, and he heard the sound of a familiar voice.

"It's me, my dear teacher. I've received your message."

Belzky opened the door to his pupil, a young man called Arcadius Lambert. He was a brown-haired man with a short haircut, wearing simple clothes: a white shirt and brown pants. He was 177 cm tall, and had some muscle, which he had gained from all those years of training.

"Welcome, my pupil"- said Belzsky.

"Teacher, why have you summoned me here?"- asked Lambert.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 19, 2010)

(Uhm Sage , Belzsky is _my _character )

Belzsky scaned the face of Lambert with a sort of melancholy . He remembered his father . The whole reason behind this all .

"Well , Arc , I presume you are stil determined to take part in the tests next month ?" he asked Lambert .


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 19, 2010)

(I didn't knew what else to write. I did it so my post didn't go to only describing my char)

Lambert quickly knew the answer to this question.

"Teacher, I've been prepared for this all my life. Since I've been with you, I've been preparing for this moment. Whenever I find training to be hard, I think of how much I want to be a shadow boxer. I'll do it"


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 19, 2010)

Belzsky sighed . He was just like his grandfather and his father and in a way.....his great grand father .

He quickly banished the unsettling thought and adressed his pupil :

"Very well . But before I let you go , you must prove yourself on the field so to speak . Go to Cambridge , and see the Bremen Theathre . There have been several ....unsettling if not concrete reports . I think you should be ready for this kind of thing . However...... I can not secure you won't end up badly injured or worse ."

With that he made peace with himself . If he wanted to go he may as well , a nature like his could not be held back anyway .


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 19, 2010)

Arcadius decided to accept this quest, and go to the Bremen Theathre. He began walking alone, in the road in the countryside, when he first starting thinking about his motivation.

"So all of this training will finally be complete, huh?" - Lambert began thinking. "My training will be over, but my journey will just begin. Now that I'll be a shadow boxer, I'll be able to find out about my parents death. Wow, it's kinda hard to beleive that I've spent all these years training just to investigate about that. Does that mean that I'm actually searching for revenge?"

Lambert pondered about this for a minute.

"No way! What kind of man am I? I'm trying to be a true man here. I want to find out why they were killed, not avenging them. I swear that I'll discover what kind of secret my parents knew!"

Lambert continued on his journey.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 19, 2010)

It took about three days to journey from Belzsky's house to Cambridge .

The main gate of the town was crowded and so there was no other way then to go in using a side street .


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 19, 2010)

Lambert took the long way to get through the town, but he finally arrived at the Bremen Theatre. He sighed as a sign of relief that this journey was over.

Unfortunately, Lambert wasn't prepared for what would happen at the Bremen Theathre...


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 19, 2010)

But before he could enter , an unseemly man , who apeared to look like a beggar by his clothing , came out of the building . He had spiral marks on his cheeks , a long beard and a hat which was pulled a little to low over his head . He held his arms in his pockets . While passing by he ramed into Lambert .

"Watch it kid !" he said , with a gurgling sound in his throat .


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 19, 2010)

Arcadius, being the humble man he wants to be, said that he was sorry, even if the other guy technically ramed him.

The other guy was walking away, but Arcadius got a little curious and asked:

"Excuse me sir, would you mind telling me why do you have those marks?"


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 19, 2010)

The man turned around and eyes him strangely . At the same time his hat went up a bit revealing another set of eyes above his bottom ones looking out at Lambert ,, yet the man himself didn't seem to notice .

"Heh ? Watcha mean kid ? You make fun o' me or sumthin ?" he said .


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 19, 2010)

"No, sir. Not at all. It's just that I've been sent here to know about some strange things going on. Tell me sir, could you tell me if anything strange has happened here in the theatre?"- said Lambert.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 19, 2010)

The man , who was just pulling his right hand out of his pocket , displaying long , glass like fingers , said :

"That place ? Wouldn't go there . Bad place . The eyes o' the body can' see , but the eyes of a' spitit kin . Been there , cause I felt sumthin but they wouldna' let me in , but I see . I see lots of things ."

As he was talking a man in a leather suit , driving a bike , drove by fast and nearly knocked the man down .

"Blasted butterflierers crapshots ! Fancy prancing fairies is all that they are , the scum o' the land !"

He spat on the ground as he said this and made his way away .

He turned his head as he reached his home alley and said :

:"Watch out for the peeps in suits , thems the worst o' the lot , for their wantin' ."

Then he left .


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 19, 2010)

Lambert entered the Theathre, to see if anyone was there that could answer his questions.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 19, 2010)

A very big man in a suit and beard came forwad .

"Good evening sir , may I see your ticket ?"

Luckily Belzsky had suplied both beforehand . When both were presented he could be lead to his seat .


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 19, 2010)

Before he went to get his seat, Lambert asked the big guy:

"Sir, would you kindly tell me of any recent events here in this theatre?"


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 19, 2010)

The man's browns furrowed but he quickly asumed a faked calm face .

"W-w-what preposterous thoughts ! This Bremen Thether having to do with anything....untoward ?"

The man then escorted Lambert to his seet .

The theater hall was a large square , with three rows of seets , all very prestigeous and comfy , and a handfull of balconies .  Lambert was put into an empty balcony seat facing the stage , where a couple of men were re-enacting some norse legend .

After his job was done , Egbert , the man who had escorted Lambert , went into the back . There , adressing his superior , he said :

"Boss , we might have trouble ."

A few moments of silence were followed by a silent , quiet response of :

"Oooh , how delicious !"


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 19, 2010)

Arcadius thought to himself that he had no clues at the moment, and he probably wasn't going to get any at the Theathre.

He decided to go around town, asking people about the Theathre, and especially avout the peeps in suits.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 19, 2010)

Unfortunately people around town were not exactly helpfull . So upon returning to his seat in the threathre se suddenly discovered that the person he was sitting next to before had dissapeared .


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 19, 2010)

Arcadius decided to investigate more in the Theatre. He went to ask about the whereabouts of this missing person.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 19, 2010)

Unfortunately no staff was around . However a few seconds later a big , fat and wealthy looking person poped from out of a door in a side corridor . His face was red, he was whistling jubiantly and a he was just ziping up his pants .

A few minutes later the woman who had dissapeared re-apeared again , and was lead to her seat , a bit confused , but seemingly alright .


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 19, 2010)

Lambert approached the woman and asked where had she been.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 19, 2010)

"Been ? I've been sitting here this whole time , now stop anoying me you peasent ." she says as she turns her head away .

At the same time the theater orderlies come and ask another woman close by to come with them due to some triviality . They lead her out the same side entrance the first woman came through .


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 19, 2010)

Lambert decides to sneak up, and follow the orderlies, to see where are they taking the woman, and what they are going to do with her.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 19, 2010)

On his way he sees them entering a side room in the corridor . A few seconds later a bell rings somewhere and a man walks out of a door on the oposite side of the corridor . He much resembles the first man , being rich , ugly and disgusting .

The door behind him stood ajar partialy , inviting someone to peek in .


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 19, 2010)

He peeks in.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 19, 2010)

Inside there are seveal rows of filthy , disgusting and rich men , siting in comfy chairs , clutching small scraps of paper . They are facing a one sided window/mirror which actualy focuses on the threatre audience . Every once in a while one of them calls an orderly and points at some women in the crowd and he recieves a number .

At the same time , a kind of dull moaning sound is heard from the oposite door .


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 19, 2010)

Arcadius hears the moaning sound from the oppsoite door, and opens it.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 19, 2010)

Inside , there is a seemingly empty room with several beds . On of them is the woman , lying prostate , unmoving and zoned out , while the man from before fumbles at trying to undress her and himself at the same time .

At the same time a huge shadow apears behind Lambert .

"Now now , peeking isn't nice ." the person says .


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 19, 2010)

Lambert grabs the person behind him. Then he calmly asks: "You better take me to the superiors and tell me what's going on in here, or I won't be happy."


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 19, 2010)

The man behind him , who apeared to be Egbet , the man who lead him to the threare smiles broadly (OOC:Think a Yammy troll smile ) and says :

"No can do sport . Besides , can you hear it ?"

As he says that he points his arm in the direction of the threatre from where loud music begins to come .

"Now -- I can -- take you out -- without anyone noticing ." says Egbert and does a battle pose .


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 19, 2010)

(OOC: Oh shit, a battle!)

Lambert taunts his opponent in the following manner: "Well, it's about time something tested my battle skills here."

Lambert stands in the same spot and waits patiently for Egbert's attack. His strategy is going to counter his enemy's attack, and surprise him with his strongest punch right in the jaw.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 19, 2010)

Egbert suddenly rushes forward and slaps both his fists to where Lambert used to be (OOC: think of someone claping while stretching their arms out ridiculously wide apart first)


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 19, 2010)

Lambert jumpsas as high as he can to avoid the attack. Even if the attack hits him, he comes divng to punch Egbert's head with all his might.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 19, 2010)

Egbert looks up at Lambert as he jumps up and prepares to slam him with his right arm , leaving his chin open for attack for a few seconds .


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 20, 2010)

Lambert dives and uses the opportunity to deliver a mighty blow against his oppenent.

"SHADOW UPPERCUT!", shouts Lambert.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 20, 2010)

Egbert slowly flies away and then hits his head into a nearby wall .

(OOC:You should go in the room and face off the "client")


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 20, 2010)

Lamber goes in the room and faces off the "client".


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 20, 2010)

The man in the suit with the unzipped pants stares at Lambert with bulging eyes 

(OOC: think Charlos when he saw Camie ) .

"W-what are you doing here ?! This is my turn , you....you common little thug !" he yells out , almost uninteligently .


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 20, 2010)

Lambert asks quietly in a threathening way.

"You scum. You better tell me what's going on in here and who's responsible".


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 20, 2010)

"Why , why this is preposterous ! How dare you interupt me when I-m , I-m...."

At that moment the women on the bed starts moving .

"Oh hell , the bitch is waking up !" says the man . "This bitch can absolutely not see me ! Staff ! Staff !"

After a second of panicking he pulls out a knife and lifts it to stab it into the woman .

"Fine , I'll handle it myse-"


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 20, 2010)

Lambert stops the guy, before he can harm the woman. Lambert, after a sudden urge of disgust, cracks the hand of the guy.

While the man is on the floor screaming, he checks if the woman is okay, and sees if he can ask her anything.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 20, 2010)

The woman is not realy responding , but is slowly opening her eyes . Just then a huge shadow , somehow familiar apears behind Lambert .

"So sir , how was your.......what is this ?!"

Behind Lambert is a man who seems identical to Egbert , whom he defeated a few moments ago but who now came from a door on the oposite side of the room .

"Who are you ? And how dare you attack one of your honoured customers ?!"

As he says this he pulls out a sword .

Just then Egbert , with a black eye and a stream of blood runing down his forehead , comes through the door .

"Ecbert ! Watch out for this man , he's a shadow boxer person ."

"Why you ! You dare bring shame to this house and hit my brother while you're at it ? Prepare to experience the death bringing combo which I like to call :The Aproach of Brotherly Love or the iron wall of determination! I will not allow you to continue your unjust deeds !" says Ecbert as both he and Egbert prepare to attack Lambert from two sides .


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 20, 2010)

Lambert ducks quickly as soon as they are about to hit him, so the brothers end up hitting themselves.

"You are no match for me, so I shall not fight with you".


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 20, 2010)

"C-Curse you ....... " say the brothers in unison as they fall to the ground .

Meanwhile the door that Ecbert had entered through is stil open .

----

*Theater Director's office *

A man sits in the shadows holding his head .

_"The eye charm I placed on that room . The image is becoming muddled every time this man uses his power . He must be a shadow boxer then . How intriguing ."_

To the actors standing around him :

"_Get all the actors you can off stage and have them try and take him out in the corridor . The only place it leads to is here , and I want to have time to prepare myself ."_


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 20, 2010)

Lambert tries top find where's the director office.

He's searching when the actors ambush him at the corridor.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 20, 2010)

First comes a man in a viking costume with a large wooden hammer . He swings it at Lambert , but misses . Right behind him is a mime with a huge bat , two people in roman clothes riding a chariot driven by an actor "slave" ,each holding a lighted bomb in their hand and a man in a knight armour siting on top of two men in a horses costume .

(OOC : write out their failed attacks yourself if you will or avoid them  , just beat the shit out of them any way you want and advance )


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 20, 2010)

Lambert aims to everyone as he unleashes one of his coolest melee techniques.

"PAIN FIST STORM!!!"- shouts Lambert.

(OOC: Imagine a Gomu Gomu no Gatling)


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 20, 2010)

After all of them are defeated , the only room that the corridor leads to has it's door empty . It's completely dark inside .

Suddenly , granting that Lambert is already there , two spotlights go on as they search for their target on the ground and finding it in a large thin man standing back first towards Lambert .

_"Can you hear it ?" _the figure says as an orchestra begins to play .


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 20, 2010)

Lambert gets into a fighting stance, while he asks: "Tell me your name, and if you don't want me to beat you, you should also tell me what's going on around here"


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 20, 2010)

_"O Ho Ho , feisty are we ! You certainly don't get where you are ."_

At this the man turns . He has short trimed black hair , but a weird nose , a very thin protruding chin , his teeth are two black things that look like they are welded together and he has a mark the shape of a puddle around the right eye and that of a dog's paw around the left . He is holding a fan in his right hand .

_"Allow me to introduce myself . I am Director Drouet and this......"_

As he says this he makes a move with his fan , and fire imediately shoots out of it in Lambert's direction 

_"Is MY Bremen Theater !"_


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 20, 2010)

Lambert evades the fire.

"Are you a mage?"- he shouts as he qucikly tires to hit him in the face.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 20, 2010)

_"No Point in telling you , boy ."
_
As he evades Lambert's attack he touches his face .

_"Repo !"_ He shouts .

Suddenly Lambert should be zoned out for a second , not knowing where he is .

During this time Drouet can kick him down and into the nearest wall , with a hard crash .

(OOS : this is the only time he owns you  His power is "memory magic" but in order to work properly he has to either touch you or send out his spiritual energy , which you should be able to guess at how it's flying due to your training heightening your senses)


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 21, 2010)

Lambert recovers from that crash, and jumps to the air.

"I don't care about what kind of magic power you have! I will defeat you!"

Lambert uses Pain Fist Storm while he's in the air, aiming at Drouet.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 21, 2010)

"_Oh dear me ._" says Drouet as he evades the attack by spining around like a tornado and on to the other side of the room .

Then he extends his fan and begins laughing .

_"Boy , do you not know of the fundamental diference between us ? You are a shadow boxer , I am a mage , it is clear which one of us is superior . A shadow boxer raises their own own senses to the level where they can control their spiritual output over their body and use it while physicaly attacking enemies . But in order for this to work you must use a maximum of 60 % of that energy or you die . A mage has no such limitation . Because our power comes not from the mesely body , but from the mind ....."_

And as he said this his fan extended even more while invisible walls seemed to rise in between Lambert and Drouet , creating an invisible labyrinth of sorts .

"._...and can alter reality itself _." says Drouet finaly . "_This is a memory labyrinth . One false step and one of your memories disapears from your brain ._ _So in the meantime that you try to figure out the way through with your heightened senses , I may be even so nice as t answer your question_ ."

With that a door opens in the wall and a woman is lead in towards Drouet by two actors , the woman strugling .


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 21, 2010)

Lambert stood there and began thinking of a sloution to his problem. "Alright, I'll just have to sense which steps will alter my memories"- Lambert thought.

Lambert closed his eyes, and began to remember any memories he could. Soon, various images of his past appeared in his eyes: Days of hard training with Belzky, days he spent as a kid playing with his father, memories of the few friends he used to have in his home village. "This is not enough. Seeing my memories is not enough, I have to _feel_ them"- Lambert said to himself. Soon, Lambert began to recollect even more memories from his past, while his memories became clearer.

Lambert decided to open his eyes, and he suddenly felt all of his memories happening in the room. As he looked onto the walls and floor of the labyrinth, he suddenly knew which steps had his memories, almost like the walls of the labyrinth were a part of himself.

Lambert walked carefully across the labyrinth, knowing he wasn't going to make any mistep.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 21, 2010)

A pistol shot sounds in the air and hits the ground close by Lambert's leg , probably scratching it slightly .

_"Oh , clever , aren't we ." says Drouet . "But believe me , that is not enough . Now watch ."_

Saying that he brutaly punched the woman in the face until she blead from the mouth . Then he touched her head and said :

"_Memos"_

The woman was zoned out for a few seconds but then straightened up .

_"My dear , does my presence in any way scare you ?"_ asked Drouet .

The woman smiled , not knowing of her swollen face or bleeding mouth and said :

"Why should I , director ?"

Turning triumphantly towards Lambert Drouet displayed the burned up mass of his black teeth even more .


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 21, 2010)

Lambert tried to ignore the pain on his leg, while he threw a punch that unleashed a burst of his spirit, aimed at Drouet.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 21, 2010)

Seeing the blast Drouet caught the woman by the waist and put her in the way . She moaned in pain but he made her forget it and sent her away .

_"Do you comprehend it now , you little punk ? Or should I spell it out to you , the true nature of this Bremen Theater ? Here come the wealthy and well to do . Here they look at the daughters of their business partners and enemies and colleagues and subordinates and here they chose which they should want to marry . But in this day and age not knowing how such a woman would feel in bed would be a great hinderance , because the money that comes with the marriage is an obligaton that cannot be refunded . And so here I come into play . My friends come in here and chose a bride and I allow them to test her out beforehand and make her forget thereafter . It is realy harmless and no one is hurt aside from the acidental abortion here and there , I don't claim I am perfect .

But you must agree that this is truly a work of good !"_

As he says so he begins spining his fan . It grows until metalic prods come out of it , and these prods suddenly began to burn . He then divides the large fan into two smaller ones through magic , and begins to spin around each burning set of claws on one hand .

_"But enough talk as they say . Have at you !"_


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 22, 2010)

In a single moment, Lambert's expression on his face suddenly changed from his calm self, to a face expressing pure anger. After hearing Drouet's words, Lambert had become a new person.

"YOU MONSTER!!!!!!!"- screamed Lambert as loud as he could.

Lambert rushed to Drouet as fast as he could, forgetting about the pain his leg. He then grabbed Drouet's neck with great strength, and threatened him to choke him to death.

"STOP THIS NOW OR I WILL KILL YOU!"


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 22, 2010)

"_Woe with me !_" says Drouet . Lambert seems to have forgotten that he had a flame spouting clawed fan in each hand and he was in the right position to take it from both sides at once .

Drouet slammed the fans together , letting Lambert cope with the attack on his own .


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 22, 2010)

Lambert was intensely hurt by Drouet's attack, but the anger on his mind distracted him from the pain he was feeling. In a sudden burst of fury, Lambert used all of his strength to crush Drouet's neck.

"DIE!!!!!!"


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 22, 2010)

"Uuuugh " cried Drouet as he hit a wall .

Suddenly the sound of clapping was heard behind Lambert .

A man stood there , claping . He had actualy been sitting in the audience before but was hidden in the shade then .

He had a large head , no visible neck and a strange moustache - one strain , similar to a "v" was pointing upwards while the other was like a v turned on the side , while his beard was divided into two triangles , each on the right and left side of his head and one coming out of a straight line of beard on his chin . He had three knives suspended on his coat , and his opened up coat revealed his hairy chest and a tatoo of a ship thereon .

Then man walked towards Lambert silently , then looked at Drouet and said :

"_Not bad for a beginner , boy , but ....."_


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 23, 2010)

Lambert began to feel all the pain and crashed down to the floor. Then, he used his energies to ask the man: "Who are you?"


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 23, 2010)

The man ignored him , then came up right close to him and picked his head up by the hair , suposedly .

"_It's not nice to interupt people . _"

As he said so he probably used his foot to slam Lambert's face into the floor .

On his way out , presuming Lambert could not stand up and face him off , he said :

"_But all you did here.....is entierly pointless . As you will soon find out for yourself ._ "

Saying this he went away .


From a door close by was watching the brother of Ecbert and Egbert , Albert .

"_T-This man defeated both of them and Master Drouet to ? Then....what if he will....try to hit on me first . He must be.....faking it....._."


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 23, 2010)

Lambert suddenly stood up, thinking to himself- "Pain will never be an excuse for me for losing a fight". Because the man was walking away from he, he didn't see it coming when Lambert rushed to where he was to hold him in a grapple he wouldn't escape.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 23, 2010)

A few moments later the man stood behind Lambert and was pressing one of his knives against his throat , probably .

_"Boy ,you're nowhere near as ready ."_

As he said this he possibly slashed Lambert on the shoulder gently , in a way that would probably make him feint .

As he walked further away he said :

_"Come back to me after you've gotten through the test , rookie ."_

(OOC: This man is a profesional SB , so you shouldn't mess with him . He's also not gonna interfere with you , as he is here as a guest)


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 23, 2010)

Lambert faded out for a little while, but he soon wake up. However, he couldn't find the mysterious man around. Then, he remembered hearing the voice of another man (Albert). When he found him, he asked politely about who was the mysterious man.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 23, 2010)

Albert's reaction to seeing Lambert was one of utter shock . He pulled out his gun and pointed it at him but his hands shook and then he just fainted .

A few moments later a man in a black and white (verticaly) striped suit came in .

"Good day , son , CGCP interogator Watergate here . We heard there was a comotion here and now we find this ."

He pointed to Drouet .

"Explain ."


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 23, 2010)

Lambert politely explained to the officer everything he had deducted that was going on in the place. He told him about Drouet's plan, him being a mage, and what happened to the girls.

"Excuse me officer, now that I've explained you what happened, I'd appreciate to have medical help"- Lambert said.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 23, 2010)

Watergate looked at Lambert in silence .

"You're realy stupid , aren't you ?"

He then took out a gun , emptied all but one bullet and placed it besides Lambert .

"I ain't got time for your crap , boy . I have a house full of angry rich people , that want to know why their favourite opera was interupted in the middle , and a bunch of realy angry councilours running around in their underwear , wanting refunds . If you're up to sauce as an SB you should get to a med yerself , if not , you can shoot yourself . I've got more important things to do ." he said as he draged Drouet away .


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 23, 2010)

(OOC: Damnit, I knew something was fishy, but Lambert is supposed to be a polite, humble guy )

Lambert left the theatre, while grabbing Albert to ask him stuff after he wakes up, to search for a hospital.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 23, 2010)

In a nearby allye way , a silent scream was cut short . A man emerges from it's recesses and looks at Lambert . He is the homeless man from before , Aaron Pisser .

_"I say , ye get yerself a load there , but the rivers' th' other way ._" he says as he comes closer to Lambert .


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 24, 2010)

Lambert avoids confrontation, and chooses to go another way to take Albert and himself to the hospital.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 24, 2010)

Aaron looked at Lambert's retreating form with disgust .

"Well , that there is them young 'uns today . Tinks he's to gid fer me ."

Turning back he sat back in his alley , driped his fingers in the womans blood and began writing a letter :

"From Hell etc."

At the hospital , Lambert was somewhat treated to the point where he could journey home . Albert had , however , ran away the moment he woke up and saw him .


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 24, 2010)

(OOC: Damnit, I let Jack the Ripper go)

Lambert went to the Theatre, to check if there were any weird stuf still going on.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 24, 2010)

The theater was empty and closed up by the police .

(OOC:Lambert should realy go home now  And yes it is but don't worry you'll meet him again)


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 24, 2010)

Lambert sighs as a sign of relief, as he prepares to embark again on a new journey home.

Lambert tries to see if he can buy a horse for his journey.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 24, 2010)

(OOC: Horse ? Eh , gives a minute.........)

The man at the race track told Lambert that a horse would cost 150 GD (OOC:1500 dollars) and sugested to take the train instead .


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 24, 2010)

(OOC: I don't even know how much money I have. I guess nothing)

Lambert chose to walk the way home, on a quiet, long journey just like last time.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 24, 2010)

(OOC : I never realy thought it would be an issue . I mean this isn't Zelda  . And yes you have nothing because Lambert forgot to take money with him )

Suposedly ariving at Belzsky's house , Belzsky said as soon as he walked into the door :

"Well me boy , how did it go ?"


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 24, 2010)

Lambert started to explain everything that had happened. He told him about Drouet's plan, his fight with Drouet and his magic powers. After he explained all that, he told Belzsky about the mystery guy he had met.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 24, 2010)

Suddenly Belzsky froze , rigid . He looked at Lambert in horro and asked , very queitly :

"What did that guy....look like ?"


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 24, 2010)

"The man was a mysterious person. He had been watching me all the time. He had a large head , no visible neck and a strange moustache. He had three knives suspended on his coat , and his opened up coat revealed his hairy chest and a tatoo of a ship thereon ."- Lambert said.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 24, 2010)

(OOC : actualy that's six knives but okay  You'll know better once I get the picture up)

Belzsky stood up over Lambert and probably succeeded in grabing him by the neck and raising him into the air , to the point where he looked him directly in the eyes .

Belzsky _:"Listen well kid . Do not and I repeat , do not under any circumstances start a fight with that man . He's the blemish of the Shadow Boxing comunity , the "private " shadow boxer , chief CGCP consultant for mage related crimes , Herod Andronicus . He takes on all manner of jobs for the local governments and he is very ruthless . And that without his two colleagues , "Dazzling Hope" Balwant and Dagobert Merlin . You have to promise me never to try and fight them , or so help me god I will rather break your neck myself !"_



Meanwhile :

Location :The Back alleys of Cambridge .

Someone : "Foools!"

The large forms of Ecbert , Egbert and Albert all lie prostrate on the ground with bloody bruises on their heads .

A gigantic figure hidden in shadow is towering over them .

"I go out of my way to get you off the streets , to even get you all sinchy jobs at the Theater to keep you from walking down the same road as your Pa and this is how you ungratefull runts repay me ?!!

Ecbert : "B-but he was realy strong and....." 

"SILENCE !" says the mysterious man , grabs Ecbert like a doll and thrusts him several feet deep into the nearest wall .

A brief silence

Someone :".......Well I supose it was inevitable , what is in the blood doesn't simply dissapear . Alright you sorry bunch of losers , from this day forth you'll be working under me . As benefit I'll spread the word through the gang . Next time that goodyboy shows his ass in this city ,  the boys will pick him up and break his neck . After all.....they brought shame on Pa Elmers' sons , and I will make sure to blot out this stain on our family name one and for all ."

A large head comes out of the darkness . A man with a line of pointy hair resembling a child's drawing of  amountain range , with thick lips , an eyering and a nose the shape of anupside down T .

Caption box : "Pa Elmer , former Pulp Gang boss , curent high ranking members of Butterflyes Bicycle gang ."


Location: A pub in Wales

Two figures join the mystery man from the theater at a table .

Figure 1 :"Well, how did it go ?"

Mystery man : "I thought the bastard would cough up some cash if I threatened to bust him , but before I got to his office some young punk came in and took him out ."

Figure 2 :"So .......?"

Mystery Man :" Well , Balwant , that means that next time we meet he will have a lot to pay me back for ."


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 25, 2010)

Lambert asks his master about the shadow Boxing tests.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 25, 2010)

Belzsky sits down .

_"Well , the date has been anounced for next month . However , I would rather you not go to the first round and wait for the third in nine months ."_


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 25, 2010)

Lambert asked Belszky "Master, why do I have to wait so much? I'm ready!"


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 25, 2010)

Belzksy :_" Huh . Hundreds think the same . Each year hundreds of contenders flood to the holy kingdom . And during the lengthy check out procedures , many who are considered dangerous , or whom the border guards simply do not like , are arrested and charged with crimes they did not commit , sentenced and sent to spend years in forced labour camps all around the world .As much as 20 % of possible contenders end up in places like Tea Kingdom each year . The most get taken during the waiting line for the entry for the first test , the third date is arguabely the safest ."_


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 25, 2010)

Lambert says- "Fine, I'll wait if you agree to train me even more. I want to be able to defeat opponents like Herod"


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 25, 2010)

Belzsky suddenly manages to , aparently , smack Lambert's face deep into the ground .

_"Didn't I just tell you never to try and fight him ?! You're not one but two hundred years to early to even dream of taking him on ! And as for training , we will begin tommorow ."_

(OOC: I would kinda hope Lambert would try and go to the first regardless , as he does seem to be a little bit naive . So could you maybe have him sneak away during the night ?)


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 25, 2010)

At night, Lambert found it hard to sleep on his bed. His mind was full of thoughts. He thought about the tests, the mysterious Herod, and what his master had told him. After a while of thinking, Lambert bagan imagining himself passing the Shadow Boxing tests.

"Of course I'm ready. I need to show my master what kind of man I am!"-thought Lambert.

Lambert stood up and checked his master's room. He was fully asleep. Lambert quickly grabbed all of his important stuff like money and clothes, packed up, and left home; journeying to the place where the Shadow Boxer tests were to take place.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 25, 2010)

Just as Lambert was passing out of the house , his grandfather saw him , hidden behind a tree .

-------

Next morning :

Rogvolod Belzsky's small country house literaly jumped into the air , when he found out .

"_WHAAAAAT ?!"_

Azes Artabanus , Lambert's grandfather , was standing oposite Belzksy .

Belzsky :_"You saw the little punk run off and didn't do anything to stop him ?!"_

Azes :"No . You know he would stil run away on a diferent time . We have to pray to our lucky stars he doesn't excite atention ."

--------------

The Shadow Boxing tests were to be held in Malamir , within the Holy Kingdom , Elam .

The journey , on foot , would take about a month .


Location :

At the site of the border between Elam and Babylon :


The train station ended half a mile before the boarder , where about five hundred people were rounded up and waiting in lines before the boarder patrol .


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 27, 2010)

Lambert walks to where the tests are gonna be held.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 27, 2010)

Each row has roughly eighty people waiting in line .

Between each line one or two CGCP garbed officials are passing and looking people up ,ocationaly having one or two people draged away .

Suddenly two very ugly officials stand besides Lambert .

()

The no chin official looks at Lambert with his unblinking eyes and says :

_"Well ?"_


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 27, 2010)

"Problem, officer?"- asked Lambert while thninking how ugly he was.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 27, 2010)

_"Oh that was bad , wasn't it Ugme ?"_

At that the officer with the huge parted chin took out his cigar and said :

"*Yes Mawdud , extremely bad . Disturbing the peace , asault of a public official , resisting arrest . Get you're things together , you're going away for some time ."*


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 27, 2010)

Lambert, sensing a confrontation that wouldn't make him look good, started to walk away from the officers.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 27, 2010)

Mawdud suddenly started hooting .

M :_"Oww oww oww oww !"_

Ugme :*"Showtime !"*

Mawdud then pulled out a long mallet out of his mouth and beat Ugme on the head with .

_"*Great Bell sound ! Justice paralysis !*"_

Suddenly everyone in the close perimeter of hearing that tune stoped in their tracks , all of their muscles paralysed , suposedly even Lambert .


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 27, 2010)

Lambert tries to use all his might to run as fast as he can, even if he's paralyzed.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 27, 2010)

Mawdud pulls out a much bigger mallet and Ugme ducks while inhaling .

_*"The Tone of Justice ! Rapid exhalation orchestra !"*_

Mawdud then punches Ugme in the head and he exhales with an intensified tone , flying straight for Lambert . The tone , should it hit , would explode with the concentrated force of 100 cymbals .


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 27, 2010)

Lambert jumps out of the way, as soon as he hears a new attack coming.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 27, 2010)

The explotion probably reaches out to Lambert and blows him away .

Mawdud :"_Well now , time for the killing move eh ?"_

Ugme :"*Certainly ."*

With this , Ugme swallows a whole onion , garlic and several bits of old mouldy cheese and chilli paprikas . Mawdud then hits him in the back .

_*"Burning fist of judgement ! Summons to paradise !"*_

The moving stinkscreen is speedily advancing to where Lambert curently is when Mawdud throws in a match .

M: "_TAKE THAT !"_


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 27, 2010)

Lambert jumps out to whatever is near by that can protect him from the explosion (trains, walls, whatever)


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 27, 2010)

The explotion is to huge and throws rubble all around , severly hurting many people .

Lambert have been thrown about quite a bit .


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 27, 2010)

Lambert throws a PAIN FIST PUNCH! at the enemies.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 27, 2010)

Mawdud jumped into the way and thrust his chin in the way of Lambert's fists . His chin having a glue like quality and being possible to even inflate it almost wraped itself around his fists as he was punching .

Ugme meanwhile snuck behind Lambert and jumping up probably succeeded in slamming his big hard iron like head into the back of Lambert's .


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 27, 2010)

(OOC: Just go on, don't need to wait for my response if there's nothing I can do)


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 27, 2010)

(OOC : I was waiting to see how you acknowledged that . Also , I was mostly going for "getting knocked out" , but I very well can't impose that on you without your consent )


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 27, 2010)

(OOC: Of course you can do it. Getting knocked out is something players can't control)

Lambert gets knocked down.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 27, 2010)

Mawdud and Ugme stand above the unconscious Lambert for a while .

Mawdud :_"Heh , troublesome one , wasn't it ."_

Ugme :"* Well , for once we won't have to lie during court ."*

Then they pick Lambert up and carry him off .


Several hours later :

Lambert is awakened by a thin , angry voice .

"How does the defendant plead ?"


The room he is in is a small court room with several guards , five defendant seats and a high chair presided by the judge , who also acts as the procurator . Lambert is chained to his seat , while there is another young man beside him , who apears to also stand trial .

(Apearance :  )


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 28, 2010)

Lamert asks- "Where am I? What are you doing?!"


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 28, 2010)

*"Order ! Order in the court !*" yells the judge as he slams his hammer .

*"You stand trial for your heinous crimes , that is all you need to know . Be advised that I may have you maimed for showing signs of contempt for the court ! Now , Mr. Said " *said the judge adressing the man next to Lambert ,*" how do you plead ?"*

"_N-n-not g-guilty_ ." says the man , stammering .

*"Not good , Boy , just for that we will add another five months to your sentence ."* says the Judge .

*"Very well I believe no further proof of any kind is required in either case . Mr. Said , we recognise you as guilty of charges of felony , disturbance of the peace and all the rest . Your sentence is five years and six months of forced labour in Magdenburg Gardens .

And as concerns you , Mr. Lambert , your sentence is three years and one month of forced labour on Tea Kingdom .*"


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 28, 2010)

Lambert firmly says:

"Look, I know of your dirty tricks. If you stop what you're doing now, I will think none of it later. But if you really, make me do forced labour, you will suffer the consequences. Make your choice"


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 28, 2010)

*"Ohoho , I haven't had such a laugh in ages ! My word , what a strong delusional spirit we have ! What are you going to do , opose the empire ?

You there, guard , after he leaves this room give him .....80 floggings , in a row . Just so he knows where indi-vi-du-ality will get him in the world ." Case clo-*

At that moment a horn sounds through the recesses of the building .

The judge's face becomes white .

*"What ?! It can't be ......can it ?"*

A few moments later a servant enters the room and anounces :

"Coming in for a revision of this trial, his Excelency , Hamurrapi , the Traveling Judge of Elam !"

*"Preposterous !"* the regular judge says under his breath .

A tall man in a golden tunic , with a long blond beard enters . He doesn't look at neither Said or Lambert , but wielding his golden staff he proclaims :

_"In the name of the Emperor I decree them innocent of all charges . Case closed ."_

Lambert and Said are then being lead out of the room into the hall while Judge Hamurrapi leaves through a back door , while the regular judge spits in fury .


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 28, 2010)

Lambert walks where he's told to, asking to himself what the hell is going on.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 29, 2010)

The man with the stitches ,Said , stands in the hallway , flabbergastered .

_"T-that w-was rather impossible . W-weird , d-did it realy happen ?"_ Said asks Lambert .


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 29, 2010)

"What happened? Hey, I don't know what is going on!"-said Lambert to Said.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 29, 2010)

Said's jaw droped .

"What ? Didn't you know ? The Wandering Judge didn't show himself in this part of the country for over 14 years ! Lots of people think he's been dead for years ! What happened now was just short of a miracle !"

"W-well , where are you going anyway ?"


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 29, 2010)

"I want to go to the Shadow Boxing tests! Do you want to go with me?"


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 29, 2010)

"W-well , actualy I'm going that way to . I wa-wanna go there but I don't think I'll make it . Y-you s-seem like a nice person , so how about we go to my aunt's house until the buzz is over ? She lives nextdoor to the Chamber Building . T-the first r-round of pr-primaries is full of the worst cases . T-they tend to m-make l-lots of noise when they're kicked out . It's better to s-sit it out till the second primary test ."


----------



## SageMaster (May 3, 2010)

Lambert suspected of him acting nervious, but he accepted his invitation anyways.

"Sure buddy, let's go to your aunt's house"- he said.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 3, 2010)

"T-the train to A-Anshan goes off in another hour ."

(OOCare  to skip the journey and get right to the spot ? I have a much detailed post awaiting posting)


----------



## SageMaster (May 3, 2010)

(Nah, I won't skip the journey. Do as you want)

Lambert and his new companion go to the train station to get on with their journey.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 3, 2010)

(OOC : what I meant was to fast forward past the boring train ride )

The train spead fast through the desert ridden kingdom until reaching the city of Anshan .

Most of the city was an ancient near east opulent historical site . However the building of the Shadow Boxing Chamber , ie. several large square buildings , was surrounded by an entiere street full of deserted and completely demolished houses .

Said pointed to one of the less destroyed ones .

"Aunt Melissende lives in there . "

"Now whatever you do , behave yourself and don't stare at her -eh , her -" says Said as he raps on the door .


----------



## SageMaster (May 3, 2010)

Lambert accompanies Said while he knocks the door.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 3, 2010)

"Well well well , if it isn't the son of my worthless brother!" is the sound which sounds behind the door as it is quickly opened by Melissende .



She suddenly turns to Lambert .

_"And who the heck is this guy ? If he's giving you any trouble , just say so and I'll have Asp break his goddamn neck ."_


----------



## SageMaster (May 4, 2010)

"Hello. My name is Arcadius Lambert and I'm accompanying Said"- Lambert introduced himself.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 4, 2010)

(OOComic relief scene follows)

Melissende holds a knife to Lambert's throat .

_"Didn't they teach you not to interupt others , punk ? Now get in !"_

As she says so she actualy atempts to kick Lambert inside her apartment .


----------



## SageMaster (May 4, 2010)

Lambert asks Said "How are we gonna pass time till the buzz is over?"


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 4, 2010)

Melissende walks in behind Lambert and says :

"_Easy - by CLEANING UP !"_

as she does so she slams two buckets of water and mops in front of the two .

_"Clean the whole damn stairway or you'll get no food . And don't go waking Asp , he's gonna go to work in a couple of minutes !"_

Said picks up his mop , saying :"B-Better do like she says , or she could k-k.kill you ."


----------



## SageMaster (May 4, 2010)

Lambert thinks to himself - "Damn, what an aawful situation"

Lambert obeys and helps to clean.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 4, 2010)

After an hour of intense cleaning , the whole staircase is shining bright . Said and Lambert return completely tired out to find Melissende puting up a mountain of potatoes on the table for them to peel .

M:_"Now quick work you bastards , Asp is gonna have to leave for work soon and he sure as hell needs *his *lunch first ."_

Said :"W-well , l-look at i-it this way, maybe she'll g-give us something" as he starts peeling the first of the roughly five hundred potatoes on the table .

At the same time that they start to peel an explosion sounds some few hundred feet away from the house .


----------



## SageMaster (May 4, 2010)

Lambert quickly acts. "Said, let's check that explosion out!"- exclaimed Lambert.

He got away of the house and headed to where he heard the noise.

(OOC: Don't you use the metric system in your country? If you do, please use the metric system. That's the one we use in my country too. )


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 4, 2010)

(OOC:Not quite what I had in mind )

Spying in the distance , a group of thugs was ravaging through the remains of a broken down house .

T1:"Gee boss , ya think it's smart to blow crap up when these walls kin hardly stand ?"
T2:"Quiet man , I may have flunked the literacy test , but I ain't leavin here without some prize to compensate my expenses . Nobody even lives here anymore , lots of usefull things bound to be about . Move fast , or the army'll notice us !"
T3 (points to Melissende's house) :"Let's try that one ."
T2 :"Good . If we don't find nuthin there , just blow the whole thing up , that'll show it !"


----------



## SageMaster (May 4, 2010)

Lambert heads to where he heard the sound, checking if Said is coming with him.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 4, 2010)

Just as Said comes within distance a shot sounds right beside Lambert's foot .
A voice runs out :

"I found some punks spyin' on us boss !"

_"Just kill em already , we gotta a house to blow up ."_


----------



## SageMaster (May 4, 2010)

Lambert says to Said- "Said, it looks like we have to fight! Do you have any strong techniques?"


----------



## SageMaster (May 4, 2010)

Lambert uses a high-speed jump to dodge the bullet and reach the thug.

Lambert shouts "FIST SHOCK!"

Lambert sends a strong punch to the ground, shaking the ground a little.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 4, 2010)

The guy falls down , while another runs up and gets knocked back , triping over a line .

T2:"S-shit , that was the main......"

Just then a bomb explodes in near the wall of the house making it colapse on our heroes .

Until......it suddenly stops right above them .

A huge man in a cap is holding the wall up with a hand , while smoking his pipe in the other .

*"What, you kids can't let a guy rest in peace for five minutes ?"*


----------



## SageMaster (May 8, 2010)

Lambert acts surprised and asks the old man "Who are you?"


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 8, 2010)

The man (physical apearance sparrow ) looks at Lambert and contracts his brows .

"So , you that kid Said brought home ? You should get back in , street is no place for amat-jurs like yerself at this time ."


----------



## SageMaster (May 8, 2010)

Lambert asks the old man- "Sir, I want to fight to get stronger. Please let me fight along with you!"


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 8, 2010)

_"Bo--hohoho ! Well let's see about that !"_

Saying this the man raises his pipe and blows in it . The hot coal flies out of his pipe straight towards the chief of the gang and knocks him out . The remaining three thugs were shocked but stil decided to come closer with their guns raised .

_"Your turn"_ says the man as he suddenly suposedly grabs Lambert by the head and throws him in their direction .


----------



## SageMaster (May 8, 2010)

Lambert gets surprised because of him getting thrown, but acts calm in an instant.

Lambert unleashes Pain Fist Storm at his opponents.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 8, 2010)

One of his oponents counters using some weak shadow punch that he could easily overcome while the other two are knocked out .


----------



## SageMaster (May 10, 2010)

Lambert says to the old man- "Yo, it's your turn to show me what you got!"


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 10, 2010)

_"I'll do my best ." _says the guy as he extends his pipe to the length of a golf bat . Taking out a small gold ball and diping it in gas , he hits it so hard it ignites , while flying towards the remaining thugs , knocking him down , to the point of taking off his head .

"You took notes , kid ?"


----------



## SageMaster (May 10, 2010)

Lambert asks quickly- "What are you, sir? A shadow boxer or what?"


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 10, 2010)

((OOC: Oh boy that was a funny question . You'll get the point soon enough )

"Well sort of . They call me Asp . Now I believe it's time you went to the exam . I'll go a way with you , I have to go to work anyway . But first...." "Asp" then lifted some rubble and pulled Said out from underneath it .

"You come along as well , young man ."

Saying this , Asp made his way to the exam building .


----------



## SageMaster (May 10, 2010)

Lambert was impressed by Asp's abilities. However, he wanted to be careful and not get caught in problems, like his master had warned him. Lambert said to Asp- "Sir, Said and I are waiting for some time to pass to get to the exams."

Lambert then explained the situation Said and him had been in to Asp.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 10, 2010)

"I think that time's about passed . What you just saw were the last drop outs of the first rounds . Anyway , there's the door , you go in and wait ." "Asp" said , pointing at a doorway before which around two dozen people were lined up . He then tiped his hat and went round the building , out of sight .


----------



## SageMaster (May 10, 2010)

Lambert enters the bulding with Said.

Then he asks Said "Yo man, what is the exam all about? What do we have to do to pass?"


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 10, 2010)

"W-w-w-w-well th-the first part is t-the dreaded ......."

A man with glasses began herding the aplicants into a large hallway and the crowd swept the two apart .

While inside and hopefully seated at one of the umerous desks present there , all the cca. six hundred aplicants present are observed by the comissaire , who then speaks up :

"Gentlemen ! The first part of your test to acquire the Shadow Boxing license is here . It is a test that many have been failing all their lives to pass . The dreaded.....

LITERACY TEST !!!"

as he said so every one was speedily handed a piece of paper - actualy ten pages of cramped writing .

"Fill that form out correctly ! Only 99 % acuracy will be acepted . You have ten minutes !"


----------



## SageMaster (May 10, 2010)

Lambert fills his paper as best as he can, using all of his intelligence.

(OOC: Is this like the Chuunin test from Naruto? )


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 10, 2010)

((OOC : considering I have never read Naruto I cannot say . The point of it is to make sure the license is given to people who can _read _))

After the alloted time is up all papers are colected and within minutes three hundred and fifty people are disgarded from the test .

"The secondary examination will take place in Hallway B ."

Inside the hallway a very short man is standing , a target on his shirt .

sparrow

Sangili :"All right , divide into groups . Everyone dip their hands into one of the colour wats , one colour per person and then when I pass by , try to swat to make at least some of the paint hit me , got it ? Alright , here I go ."

As Sangili says this he begans jumping around the entiere hallway like crazy , bouncing from the walls above the contestants heads in truly flubber like fashion .


----------



## SageMaster (May 10, 2010)

Lambert begins throwing paint at Sangili with all his might.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 10, 2010)

After a few moments the man examines his target .

"Blue , Green , yellow ,orange and pink proceed to the next round ."

((Whichever one of those you want , boy ))


----------



## SageMaster (May 11, 2010)

Lambert awaits instructions for the next round.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 11, 2010)

At the time , he is joined by Said .

_"I S-s-s-see you've passed too . T-though this is t-the final t-test it's probably g-gonna be where I will be f-forcebly stoped ."_


----------



## SageMaster (May 11, 2010)

"Wait, what? We won't get stopped! WE WILL PASS THIS TEST!"


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 11, 2010)

_"Y-y-y-you m-maybe . But me , n-no chance . I-Im here only because of my grandfather anyway . Plus uncle Asp would k-k-kill me if I flunked out , and there's *no way* he will miss seeing the match ."_


----------



## SageMaster (May 11, 2010)

"Said, you have to grow a pair! There's a time in a MAN's life where he must stand up for himself and do what he wants! I know you want to be strong, Said. I feel it! LET'S GO SAID! WE HAVE AN EXAM TO PASS!"

(OOC: Have you watched Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann?)


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 11, 2010)

(OOC : Nope)

_"Noooooooooooot realy . Do you even know what my father does ? He's the royal door opener .Not v-very motivated am I ?....W-well anyway ,we have to wait for the director to c-come up on the p-podium and s-start the elimination r-round . I h-heard it's like sumo , b-basicly ."_

A huge hand got pressed on Lambert shoulder , the hand belonging to "Asp" .

*"Well it seems to me you've gotten through kid . Wait here a minute , I have somethin to do , then we'll talk ."*

Saying this he walks towards the empty podium .


----------



## SageMaster (May 11, 2010)

(OOC: You should watch it. It's one of my favorite animes. I really recommend it.)

Lambert gets surprised when he thinks Asp is the director. He waits to see what Asp does.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 11, 2010)

(OOC : Ah , yeh blew me reveal to early )

Asp sits down on the podium and lights his pipe . After a few awkward moments of people staring at him he says :

_"Oh yeah right....uh , begin ."_ and continues to smoke for a while .

Then he gets up and walks over to our heroes .

"Well , feeling like quiting yet kid ?" he says , adressing Lambert , but throwing an "eye" at Said to (very hard to notice because his eyes are fully obstructed by his eyebrows)


----------



## SageMaster (May 11, 2010)

"Of course not, sir! My goal is to become a Shadow Boxer! I'll do whatever is necessary to pass!"


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 11, 2010)

_"Recomendable atitude , but we'll see if you stil have a face left . You're paired up with someone.........from Egypt , I believe he's called Mok . See there ?" _said Asparukh , pointing to a man standing nearby .

sparrow

_"He got through the second stage of the test by killing everyone else in the group first . Lousy personality . I made it so your match is next , actualy . One of the benefits of being the director ."_

With that said , he then began to inform Lambert about his match .

_"Rules are simple . There's a ring and you have to push your oponent out of it . The boxes you see on the ground have concentrated magical energy in them , that will get released in the form of an explotion if you use your shadow boxing abilities without controling them . It's possible to kill an oponent , if his body is outside of the ring before death . You may step into the circle ."_


----------



## SageMaster (May 12, 2010)

Lambert steps up to the ring, waiting for his opponent to attack and counter him.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 12, 2010)

Mok slowly walks into the ring .

_"Mmuff  ! What is this ? Little boy wandered far away from home . Why did you even bother to show up ? You seem to be just as worthless as your stitch friend over there . Am a little sad he wasn't in my group so I could have spliced his throat too ."_

With that Mok does a little pose , stretching out his arms and legs in a scissor like manner .

"_Well , what are you waiting for , coward ? Or do you want to give up already ?"_


----------



## SageMaster (May 13, 2010)

Lambert sends out his fastest kick, shooting energy out of it.

"KICK SHOT!"- shouts Lambert.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 13, 2010)

The kick activates one of the wooden boxes nearby Lambert , making it explode , unleashing a powerfull energy wave that almost knocks Lambert out of the ring .

Mok just grins :*"My lord you're trash . Not as much as your friend over there but....."* , as he says so he raises his first two fingers on his right hand and then pushes them ahead in Lambert's direction , making for two large shots of concentrated every , one of them going for his chest and the other for his leg and another nearby box .


----------



## SageMaster (May 13, 2010)

Lambert reacts with great speed jumping in the air.

In the air, he unleashes a barrage of fast kicks at his opponent shouting- "KICK OVERLOAD!" (Imagine Luffy's Gatling Stamp)


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 13, 2010)

One or two of these set off a box to explode , knocking Mok around a bit .

_"Not bad , but , let's see you get over this !"_

As he says so he punches in mid air , which seems to have no effect . Unbeknowst to Lambert , Mok's shadow has slowly began stretching itself out in his direction .


----------



## SageMaster (May 13, 2010)

He punches Mok straight into the air using his Shadow Uppercut technique.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 13, 2010)

Mok just manages to evade the shot but he seems to be open to an attack from Lambert .

However , his shadow is not within an arms reach of Lamberts , unbeknowst to him .


----------



## SageMaster (May 13, 2010)

Lambert unleashes Pain Fist Storm (the gatling move) with all his might.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 13, 2010)

Just then , as Mok moves to evade the shot , his own shadow grabs Lambert's shadow and by moving it manages to slam Lambert into the ground , right into a box that explodes and almost sends him flying out of the ring .

Just as he is in this perdicament , Mok jumps as him with a three finger shove .

((OOC : You can knock him out of the ring now ))


----------



## SageMaster (May 13, 2010)

Labert hits Mok with a punch releasing energy.

"PUNCH BULLET!"- shouts Lambert.

Lambert sends his opponent out of the ring.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 13, 2010)

*"Well that's that aparently ."* says Asparukh as he watches events unfold .

Comissaire Merovech (sparrow) raises a gun in the air and fires to signal the match is over .

_"Oponent 1 wins the right to a 3rd class license ."_

Asparukh blows his pipe at Lambert just as he walks out of the ring .

*"Well guess your not as useless as I thought kid . But that license you got ain't worth crap , so you better be trying for the next round or....."*


Just then Said yells out . Mok is holding his throat in a hold and slowly trying to break it .

"Come on then trash ! You can't win against someone like me , admit that you cheated or I swear to the gods I'll rip this useless cretin's head off !"

Said only stammers in fear .

((Time to use that move we talked about I think))


----------



## SageMaster (May 15, 2010)

Lambert suddenly felt an urge on his body to destroy Mok. The sight of his threatened friend made Arcadius angry.

Arcadius face became a symbol of his fury, and it became clear for Mok that he was being serious. Lambert suddenly unleashed the Lotus move.

The Lotus move is a last resort move. It uses all the spiritual energy of a person by ejecting it out of their body and chanelling it against an oponent , which will most likely knock them out or kill them . The energy then bounces back into the users's body so to speak .


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 15, 2010)

Mok stares in disbelief .

*"No..no ....you can't do this to me ! I'M MOK !!!"*

((Rock and Rule reference people))

As he gets knocked back , Said almost collapses .

Asparukh meanwhile stands there with a shadow on his brow .

_"The test is postponed . All vice comissaires block all exits . Comissaires form a circle . And contact the CGCP imediately ."_

As he says this he extends his pipe into the shape of a large hammer and holds it down like a golf bat , facing Lambert .

"_You just had to make me do this , kid......"_ he says , with a killing intent building up in his manner .


----------



## SageMaster (May 19, 2010)

"Wait a second! I was just trying to help Said!"- Lambert exclaims after recovering from his angry state.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 19, 2010)

Asparukh raises his hand in the air , with three fingers outstretched . Then he suddenly jerkes his hand forward and his shadow turns into three gigantic round pillars , each comming towards Lambert at speed impossible to dodge .

Meanwhile nearby , commissaire Bekr is watching the fight intently

sparrow

Then he suddenly leaves his post and goes out for the records room . At the same time another man watches events unfold from the shadows . All he says is :

"Interesting ."


----------



## SageMaster (May 19, 2010)

Lambert says to himself - "Damn, he must be way stronger than me. There's no way to win this match unless I do _that_ again. He's so strong, so I guess he won't be killed."

Lambert shouts with all his might- *"LOTUS!"*


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 19, 2010)

Asparukh raises his hand and counters the attack with a flick of his fingers , and while his body does resemble vibration from impact , he is virtualy unmoved .

Had he chosen to simply stop it with the palm of his hand , Lambert would have died .

As life returns to him he hears the man speak :

_"It is unfortunate for me , boy , but I must hand you over , that is the word of the law . Perhaps you'll get lucky again ."_

As he says so he jerks his fingers forward once more and the three strains of his shadow come forth and ram into Lambert , throwing him to the ground with over powering violence .


----------



## SageMaster (May 19, 2010)

Lambert tries to fight back, throwing punches that release energy at Asp.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 19, 2010)

Asparukh just stands there and takes them , getting a few minor cuts here and there , while his shadow descends upon Lambert .

_"I'm afraid that you.....at this point in time.....have no chance against me ." _he says as the shadow attack hits and slams Lambert into the ground , slowly making him fall unconscious .

As he probably loses consciousnes Asp walks towards him slowly and says :

_"I'm sorry to say but....your dream.....is over ."_


----------



## SageMaster (May 19, 2010)

Lambert says- "Huh? What do you mean by that?"


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 19, 2010)

"It means......you will never acquire your license ." as he says so Lambert blacks out .

After a fit of confusing dreams , he is awakened by the steady moving of a ship deck .


----------



## SageMaster (May 19, 2010)

Lambert wakes up confused asking to himself "Where am I?".

He tries to look if there's anyone near which can explain him how he got here.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 19, 2010)

A voice speaks out in the darkness :

"_Ah the simulator he has awakened , yes ?"_

Lambert finds himself in a cabin onboard a ship .

A strange man steps forward . He has a huge eggs shaped head and wearing sunglasses even in the dark .

 (left)

_"You were the most stubborn simulator I have ever had , you actualy faked unconsciousness for a full two weeks !"_


----------



## SageMaster (May 19, 2010)

"Wait, what? Can you please explain me what happened?"- asked Lambert.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 19, 2010)

_"Oh that is quite an interesting question which further proves you were faking the whole time . Nevertheless they said something about your "soul" needing to "heel" after it was "shot back violently" . All hogwash of course but stil you seem to have been in deep coma for over two weeks , so much so that you missed your trial even . But enough of that I must go inform the commander !"_

With that the men left the room and went to deck . He was adressing a man standing a the edge of the rail .

_"Rear Admiral Hidayat , the prisoner has awoken ."_

With that the man adressed turned his head around to take a look at Lambert .



A soldier in a grey uniform standing nearby asks :"Should we chain him up now ?"


----------



## SageMaster (May 19, 2010)

Lambert thinks to himself- "Wait a second!!!! What if I never got out of the trial?"

Lambert attacks furiously at the soldier.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 19, 2010)

Hidayat (who is a cyclops aparently , a fact that Lambert seems to have missed) draws his sword and points it at his neck .

_"Now now , we'll have none of that ! You're under my custody until we unload you at Tea Kingdom . You've already an eight year labour sentence on your head , I would not try and make things worse if I was you . Make a ruckus here and your sentence gets doubled easily . Or you get sent to Magdenburg Gardens , which is prety much the end for anybody , so I would advise you to lay off . I'm considering having you chained up acording to procedure now !"_


----------



## SageMaster (May 19, 2010)

(OOC: I missed it because that link doesn't work )

Lambert reluctantly agrees to get chained.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 19, 2010)

((OOC: Realy ? Here it is , I hope , I see I acidently added something at the end ,   ))

Just then a ship is noticed to pass by the vessel .

A small ship with a dark flag bearing a skull and four crosses .

Hidayat looks out and says :

"The Catholic Pirates ? I wasn't expecting them out here but oh well . Their privateers so don't anyone get any funny ideas about firing at them or......"

Just then a gigantic ball of what apears to be gelatinous fired at imense speed from the pirate ship and into the vessel , causing it to tilt to the side and get holes in it .

Hidayat screams :"_What ?' They're suposed to be on our side !"_

A soldier who got his leg pierced by a plank is complaining to the doctor but Attata keeps saying it is all in his mind .

No one notice Lambert is not there anymore . He was swept offboard during the attack and is , having been knocked unconscious again , being carried away by the waves .

The ship is to heavily damaged to pursue the enemy and so the presumed pirate ship sails off into the distance .


----------



## SageMaster (May 19, 2010)

Lambert waits until he regains conciousness again.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 19, 2010)

It seems weeks pass , with endless hunger and danger of the one barell that keeps him afloat from capsizing , and after the initial bout of unconsciousness no sleep when Lambert , all skin and bones , gets washed ashore , in far away Egypt .


----------



## SageMaster (May 19, 2010)

Lambert, weakly stands up, and tries to find if there's any town or oasis near.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 19, 2010)

Close by , on a beaten rode , slowly rides a man in a cape , on a flea bitten old horse . Suddenly he is joined up by two or three people on horses with capes over their heads as well and with evident hostile intent ,this all happening only a steps away from Lambert .


----------



## SageMaster (May 25, 2010)

Lambert, acting weakly, asks those men for help.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 25, 2010)

The man man , aparently wearing sun glasses , is suddenly attacked from behind by one of them men , while another person pulls closer to him and draws a knife .


----------



## SageMaster (May 25, 2010)

Lambert shouts to the hostile men- "STOP!"

"Leave that man alone or I'll beat you!"


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 25, 2010)

One of the men pulls out a gun and aims for Lambert's head while the person who was holding the knife suddenly pulls it back , and taking the man with the glasses , who had not see him preparing to stab him , by the arm and leading him away on his horse at full speed .


----------



## SageMaster (May 26, 2010)

Lambert tries to unleash nust of energy at the man pointing a gun at him.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 26, 2010)

The person is easily defeated and barely manages to get his camel to ride off , as his other comrade rides away in fear .

Lambert is left alone .

A few hours pass in the incinerating heat of the sun with no food or water with no shadow to hide under....when suddenly a large shadow apears before Lambert .

A large man with huge teeth and a fez on his head is sitting on a camel .


_"Well hello there . My name is Nubnefer and I'm a crooked dealer . Perhaps you would be in need of transport ?"_


----------



## SageMaster (May 26, 2010)

Lambert says to the man "Please, sir. I'd greatly appreciate some transport or help"


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 26, 2010)

_"Well now , hop on dear boy , we have to get goin if we want to reach Crocodilopolis by sundown tommorow ."_

The ride continues till the end of the day , when Nebnefer stops and breaks out a small camp .

Just as Lambert goes to sleep he begins to notice something strange . He wakes up and sees Nebnefer going through his things , with a knife in one hand .

"Now that's unfair of you , boy ." he says as he stares down Lambert ._"You could realy let a man do his work without interuption now couldn't you ?"_


----------

